
Dennis Ritchie, 70, Dies, Programming Trailblazer - rinesh
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/10/14/technology/dennis-ritchie-programming-trailblazer-dies-at-70.html?smid=tw-share
======
jackweirdy
I'm sure everyone reading this is already aware that he's passed, but it would
be worth putting [2011] in the title should anyone unaware of Ritchie's
enormous legacy discover this and miss the date.

But as an aside, it doesn't feel like 5 years, does it?

~~~
indlebe
>I'm sure everyone reading this is already aware that he's passed

apparently not... [http://imgur.com/a/C5vTx](http://imgur.com/a/C5vTx)

~~~
rdl
Yeah, I even remember the HN discussion and black banner from then, but when
someone posted it on Facebook mistakenly, I just posted it to twitter, and
technically it is correct so didn't delete.

------
justinlardinois
Needs a (2011) in the title. He passed away five years ago today.

~~~
userbinator
For a brief moment, I thought it was the _other_ C guy.

~~~
justinlardinois
Same.

------
denzell
Unix serves as a foundation of iOS?

Didn't know that!

~~~
jitl
Darwin, the open-source operating system UI underneath both macOS and iOS, is
based on FreeBSD and the XNU kernel, plus some NextStep stuff. And of course
FreeBSD is based on BSD, which was a patch set derived from the original AT&T
Unix.

It's amazing that in 2016, the two major consumer computing platforms are BSD
and Linux, and Windows in struggling to catch up.

~~~
justinlardinois
Depends on how you slice it. Windows still dominates the personal computer
market.

[https://www.netmarketshare.com/operating-system-market-
share...](https://www.netmarketshare.com/operating-system-market-share.aspx)

~~~
hprotagonist
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62kxPyNZF3Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62kxPyNZF3Q)

>And you know the surest way to go broke? Keep getting an increasing share of
a shrinking market.

------
Frogolocalypse
I'm working on C as we speak.

R.I.P. Legend.

------
Huhty
Old news???

------
haalcion2
R.I.P.

